# Who is successful



## fredschellart (May 9, 2007)

On this forum I found more than one thread about people who have set up an online shirt store, and who are disappointed about the number of shirts that they have been sold.

But I am very interested in who of you is successful and how long did it take you before you were satisfied with the quantity of shirts you sold. 

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## tigershark (May 12, 2007)

The most successful stores are located at the top 5 google result.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are also a few threads in the forum about this that should give you some insight:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1944


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

You should remember that many of us here are successful off-line... Google isn't going to reveal that.


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

+1 

I know a guy who is a t-shirt multimillionaire, but if you Google his company site, all you get is a parking page. 


And no, I do not mean the one in my sig.








unfortunately


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

I beleive we are all succesful in our own way...whether it be from a design idea,graphic idea,selling and marketing ideas or just trying to get started whether it be e-commerce or store front or home business is success iN my book!


----------

